# Golden Chain Tree



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I have been hoping that someone knowledgeable would respond to your question, as I would like to know the answer myself. I Have a few that are about 6' - 8' tall that came up on their own near the road. I am trying to determine if I want to keep them. 

In doing an internet search, I found conflicting information. One source said that all parts of the tree are poisonous. (Did not specify nectar.) One source says bees work it, and another says they do not. 

My Golden Chain trees bloom early May, when lots of other things are blooming. I would see a couple of bees at a time on my blossoms, which was not much considering the large number of blossoms on the tree.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Found this link listing honey trees.

http://freshdirt.sunset.com/2010/08/bee-trees.html


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

We need a botanical name to know exactly which tree you are asking about. Names like Golden Chain Tree, Golden Rain Tree, Mimosa, Mock Orange, Creeping Charlie can mean 100 different plants to 100 different people.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Being in agriculture and knowing a lot about plant materials, I never heard of Golden Chain Tree (Laburnum, Victoria). I thought the poster was mistaken about the name and actually speaking of Golden Rain Tree (Koelreuteria paniculata), which I am very familiar with.

Doing a simple google search found the tree the poster was speaking of. They are two different trees. We need to find out which one the poster is talking about.


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

Golden Rain Tree (Koelreuteria paniculata), if as Michael B says and this is it, the sites I saw said it was good for nectar, July-August, yellow blooms. They showed picture, just run a search and see if that is your tree.


----------



## Rusty67 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have four large golden chain trees (Laburnum) that my honey bees totally ignore. The bumble bees like them, though.


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

I got some of these for free, so any info helps. Thanks Rusty.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Rusty67 said:


> I have four large golden chain trees (Laburnum) that my honey bees totally ignore. The bumble bees like them, though.


Mine ignore these too and the bumbles do like them. I had two in the yard that fell in a storm last year. I would avoid them. I am told that all parts of the tree are poisonous. Sure are pretty though. The golden rain tree (Koelreuteria paniculata) is loved by the honey bees.


----------



## brok342 (Oct 10, 2015)

Grow the weeping golden chain tree in an area with free-draining soil. If you live along the coast, grow the tree in full sun. Inland gardeners should grow the tree in an area that provides shade in the afternoon.


----------

